# Gaunts



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I found a full hormagaunt box that I must have bought ages ago. Win. 

Also found a few tyranid biomorph sprues, fully intact. 

So I decided to convert these hormagaunts into termagants. I cut up the straight bounding legs, shaved them along the joints into new angles and re-glued them. The gaunts were now standing instead of leaping, and were more upright than the standard termagant model. I like it. 



















I got through these two guys before my sanity gave out. Gaunt legs are fiddly. Also I used a small butane lighter to heat up and curl the tails upwards so they didn't hang below the base. I should have used pliers to hold the models. I didn't. I am dumb for that. 

I have a unit of twenty termagants with fleshborers built this same way. It was excruciating. I figure five or six more of the guys with devourers will be a good bolster or alternate models for the unit. :victory:


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

They look good serp, will do the same to some horm when I get back to my nids.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm i feel that they look very odd or off really. Nothing wrong but seems odd eith the raptor like gaunts standing "straight". 

Hmm don't quite know how i feel about this.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Raptor gaunts is exactly the look I wanted. I always imagined them moving like the velociraptors in the Jurassic park movies. :so_happy: 

So um, thank you. :scratchhead:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

I've always thought that the gaunts with the straight backs not this strange standing gaunt... thats all?

Normal gaunts=raptor gaunt
Standing gaunt=strange abomination alien creature thingamajig 

Not bad just a little different and I'm still not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

They are like a small warrior 
I love it


----------

